# Quality Massage?



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I would like to treat a friend (female) to a quality massage as a birthday present. I'm not much of a fan of them myself but she loves them, so wondered if anyone can recommend a good salon anywhere around the Dubai Mall area or within say half an 
hours travelling distance from there? 

Buying a gift voucher would seem to be the best idea if the salons do this?

Thanking you all in anticipation


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i think pretty much all the big hotels have a spa where if you purchased a gift certificate she could choose whatever massage or treatment she wanted. the address is attached to the dubai mall and i know i have read very good ratings for one of their spa locations. Spa at The Address Hotels Resorts, Dubai

if that is too fancy or pricey i have personally been to dreamworks in marina. it is a full body balinese massage that is very relaxing and a good deal for the money. they have several locations Dreamworks Spa Dubai | Balinese Foot Reflexology and Massage Centres


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info..................which Dreamworks did you go to...........The Marina Cascades Building by JLT Metro or the Marina Sail Building by the Yacht Club?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

the one beside the yacht club. i think it was 240 dirhs for an hour. it certainly isn't the kind of place you can go into and say "my traps and lats are killing me from working out really hard this week" and expect them to know what muscles you're talking about. but it is very clean, quiet and a pleasant full body relaxation massage. my husband and i have always felt good afterwards!


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I can highly recommend the Talise Spa's that Jumeirah Hotles do. I go to the Madinat one in Al Qasr. Its beautiful, really peaceful and superb massages too. 1 hour is around 400dhm I think.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Crabberz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to treat a friend (female) to a quality massage as a birthday present. I'm not much of a fan of them myself but she loves them, so wondered if anyone can recommend a good salon anywhere around the Dubai Mall area or within say half an
> hours travelling distance from there?
> ...


my favorite is the one and only royal mirage--- you said near dubai mall or half an hour within, so i think it should qualify!

i go once a month for a package treatment- moroccan bath, 1 hour full body massage, facial + hair treatment. it is absolutely DIVINE.

they do sell individual items as well, so you would be able to purchase a gift certificate for a massage. they are excellent!


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

............thanks very much for the responses, I'll look into them!


----------

